# NAFEMS Professional Simulation Engineer Certification



## LWhitson2 (Jun 1, 2015)

Has anyone heard of NAFEMS (http://NAFEMS.org) and their Professional Simulation Engineer Certification? What are your thoughts on the group?


----------

